# ENGINE FAN STUCK "ON" NO "A/C" "TEMP GAGE " NOT WORKING



## st1100man (Dec 17, 2017)

Started my 2017 Cruze diesel (27k miles) on a cool morning a couple of days ago. Strangely, the engine cooling fan came on immediately. When I turned the A/C on, i got air, but it wasn't cooled. As I drove my 5 mile route into town, the engine temperature gage failed to work also. So, I went straight to the dealer. The fan was still running, even when I turned the engine off. The fan stopped about 5 minutes later. I left the car at the dealership and got a call the next day. The service writer said there was a defective engine temperature sending unit causing all of these problems. I will be picking the car up today.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was guessing bad temp sensor before I got to the end of your paragraph lol.


----------

